# Anyone purchase a Aqueon 13G WideScreen tank kit this weekend?



## jkpedrita (Jun 5, 2013)

I was tempted! It is so narrow though I thought it might be hard to scape and get good depth. Did you pull the trigger?


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

Dimensions were interesting, but I had the same thoughts as you. Too TALL. Also the one they had out on display had a messy looking silicone on the corners so that sealed the deal.

I have a feeling the people who buy this tank might end up getting rid of it in about a month once they realize how frustrating it will be to clean in such a cramped space once you place wood/stones in there.

Included filter is no way adequate & not sure what would possibly grow with those basic 9 LED lights other than java moss/fern & anubias.

If the company offered a tank with the same dimension but HALF the height, then that would be something to consider.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

*Aqueon 13 G LED Widescreen Aquarium Kit*

I purchased the kit at Petco about a month ago. Tank was easy to decorate with silk plants and a decorative resin rock piece to provide interest an hiding places. I have 2 small angels, 1 blue ram and some panda corys. I purchased a Fluval 30 filter and a Fluval heater with temp control because I didn't think the filter or heater that came in the kit was adequate for everyday use (I kept the others as backups in the event of an emergency though). Tank looks great. The narrow depth was not a problem with decorating and the large viewing area is awesome. Fish are happy and the tank is like a piece of living art. I would recommend this kit to anyone, don't let the height scare you. It is great for tall bodied fish and "traditionally" shaped fish too!


----------

